# Elektronische Musik selbstständig produzieren (günstig)



## beautifulworld (29. Juli 2008)

hallo erst mal,

unsere intention ist es, hobbytechnisch elektronische musik am pc zu 'komponieren'. wir möchten hierfür allerdings nicht unmengen an geld ausgeben, da dies eher zum zeitvertreib gedacht ist. 

deshalb suchen wir ein relativ günstiges musikprogramm, das mit einem mikrofon kompatibel ist. ein keyboard ist kein muss, aber wäre auch nicht schlecht. das sind zusammengefasst bedingungen:

günstig, aber trotzdem relativ gut
mikrofon
keyboard

hab schon die hälfte des internets abgesucht. jedoch ohne erfolg. entweder war die software unbrauchbar oder viel zu teuer. ich hoffe, ihr könnt uns helfen.

vielen dank im voraus.


----------



## Zinken (29. Juli 2008)

Hmm, das klassische, kostenfreie 'Einsteigermodell' ist eigentlich immer http://audacity.sourceforge.net/ .
Für Linux kenn ich noch Rosegarden, wobei ich das noch nie getestet habe.
Wenns was kosten darf, ist halt Cubase von Steinberg immer eine gute Wahl.
Wobei für einfache Anwendungen oft auch Wavelab (gleiche Firma) reicht. Eigentlich nur ein Audio-Editor, aber inzwischen etwas ausgebaut.


----------



## beautifulworld (29. Juli 2008)

Wir besitzen derzeit nur Vista. Ist das ein Problem?

Cubase kostet ca. 1000 €. Oder? Das wär wohl zu viel Geld für ein Hobby. :/


----------



## gazeem (29. Juli 2008)

Nabend!

Naja, 1000€ sind für ein Hbby schnell weg 
Wenn du noch Schüler bist ist das natürlich noch etwas schwieriger!

Schaut euch mal Native-Instruments Traktor, Cubasis vst 3.0, Cubase Essential 4 als Studentenversion an  ab 50-150,-€


----------



## chmee (29. Juli 2008)

Für diese Zwecke wird Magix MusicMaker 2008 XXL absolut reichen. Hat VST-Instrumente, baut auf der Emagic Logic und der Samplitude Software auf. Knapp 100 Euro.

Danach noch unter diesen Links nach VST-Instrumenten gesucht und n paar schicke Drumsamples der TR808 oder TR909 runtergeladen, dann kann es losgehen.

Hmm, Mikrofone gibt es wie Sand am Meer, entweder Ihr habt eine Soundkarte, die Phantomspeisung und XLR-Anschuß hat oder Ihr müsst noch einen Minimixer, zB Behringer Xenyx 502 oder 802, kaufen. Zu guter Letzt noch ein Mikro, zB Behringer C-1.

Oder ein Samson CO1U - das ist mit USB-Anschluss.

mfg chmee

**EDIT** Traktor ist ne DJ-Software, kein Sequencer.. UND : Na klar kann man noch mehr ausgeben, aber wozu ? Bei Elektro und auch Hiphop wird die Qualität solch eines Mikrofons absolut ausreichen.


----------



## Skaliso (11. August 2008)

Naja, du musst aber nicht den Music Maker XXL kaufen. Zum Beispiel kannste dir den normalen holen(da ist kein Keyboard dabei), da kostet die 08er Version 60€ oder du hälst gezielt ausschau nach der Magix Music Maker Techno Edition, die man fürn Appel undn Ei bekommt^^

LG


----------



## Katharsis11 (10. Oktober 2008)

Bin grad neu reingekommen ins Forum, dehalb etwas spät. Aber ich habe mir nach langem Rumprobieren mit Musikmakern (Classic, Techno, HipHop-Versionen...) SEQUEL (Steinberg) besorgt und finde das ist für Anfänger/innen ne schöne Einarbeitung dank des guten, sehr übersichtlichen und klar gegliederten Handbuchs und des Tutorials, dass man sich auf der Steinberg-Seite dazu ansehen kann und Schritt für Schritt alles nachvollziehen kann. Es läuft bei mir auf Vista und kostet so 60-70 € für Studenten oder Dozenten (und irgendwie ist ja jeder Dozent/Student!). Ansonsten rund 100€. 
(Würd dir gern mehr erzählen, aber steck auch noch in den Anfängen und komm ich z.Z. nicht weiter wegen keine Zeit....)
Gruß


----------

